# help with adopting a 1 year old



## bilsmaks

i live in ohio and we had our 15 year old golden pass away last year so we are looking to adopt a new golden! we are looking for a female with medium golden color that is around one year (6-7 months being the youngest 2-3 being oldest) old. Preferably younger the better, but does anyone have any ideas on where i might be able to look? i have checked various adoption sites on the net and its really hard to find young goldens up for adoption. thanks in advance!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Both of my Goldens are adopted, Roxy was adopted through one of the NC Golden Rescues and I found Remy listed on PETFINDER.COM at my County Humane Society.

If you are interested in adopting through one of your states Golden Rescues, here are the links for the Golden Rescues in OHIO. Click on the name of each group or the one closest to your city to view available dogs and to find information about the Adoption Process, the Rescues Adoption Policy, and you may be able to complete an Adoption Application on line and submit.

A lot of times GR Rescues do not list all the dogs they have in Rescue until a dog is cleared medically, has been spayed/neutered, received any necessary medical treatment such as for Heartworms. Once they are cleared medically they are listed as being available for adoption. 

I adopted both of my goldens when they were two years old. Some Rescues have puppies, young adults, adults, and Seniors available. 

Good luck in your search and don't forget to check PETFINDER.COM, most Rescue Groups list their Goldens on this site too. 

Pet adoption: Want a dog or cat? Adopt a pet on Petfinder



*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*Ohio*

Golden Endings Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toledo
GR Rescue and Adoption of Needy Dogs (GRRAND)
Golden Retriever Rescue Resource, Inc
Golden Retrievers in Need Rescue Service, Inc
Golden Treasures Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## bilsmaks

thanks for the quick reply! i have looked into the golden rescues in ohio, maybe making some phone calls to them may help.


----------



## BeauShel

Fill out an application with the rescues in the area. Even if they dont have a dog at the time you are looking, they will keep your application on file and when one comes available you will be in line. Also sometimes the rescues may not list the young ones on the site.


----------



## Megora

Cinnamon

What about her?

Hmm... she might be adopted since it hasn't been updated since June, but it's worth checking into the rescues?


----------



## booklady

I would highly recommend submitting applications to your area rescues. Most rescues take in many more dogs than show up on-line, especially puppies and younger dogs who tend to find homes fairly quickly.

Once you've been approved (which usually involves reference checks and a home visit), you will be contacted when a possible match becomes available...or if you do see one on-line that grabs you you can arrange a meeting.

You might also consider applying to foster with the option to fail. It's a wonderful way to see how a particular dog fits in with your lifestyle. At worst you've helped a dog in need find their forever home - at best you've found the one you can't give up. Win/win.

Good luck! And thank you for thinking adoption.


----------



## BayBeams

Great advice to go ahead and submit an application. When I was searching for a young rescue I was told most of the younger dogs in our area don't even make it to the website listing because they are in such demand. They usually already have families waiting for the younger dogs. 
You might have better luck if you consider a 4 to 6 year old. They are usually more settled than the younger ones and make great pets. Otherwise if you are willing to wait a little longer you might find a younger one by getting your name on the list in advance.


----------



## cubbysan

Megora said:


> Cinnamon
> 
> What about her?
> 
> Hmm... she might be adopted since it hasn't been updated since June, but it's worth checking into the rescues?


She is beautiful!!!


Young goldens can be hard to find - it took me over 2 months, and I had to travel 250 miles to get MacKenzie. Just don't give up, and pass the word along.

Also, check petfinder.com but I discovered in my city most "goldens" listed there were not goldens at all - not even part.


----------



## goldprof

> Also, check petfinder.com but I discovered in my city most "goldens" listed there were not goldens at all - not even part.


This is so true. It seems that many people have no idea what a golden retriever actually looks like! This is particularly the case if the dog in question is being re-homed by an extended family member (for his or her ill parents, for example) who is unfamiliar with dog breeds.


----------



## zacbrown

Just make sure that you have a fence, no young children, and many other prerequisites that rescues seem to weed out from prospective great families!


----------



## Ljilly28

Network with good breeders in your area. There is a list on a current thread. Sometimes, they will have an older pup to place who did not work as a show prospect, but will be a fabulous pet.


----------

